# May have screwed up....



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok. So i have these 2 LGD pups (Sarp/GP) they are 14-15wks old.... 

When we got them we were a week out from getting sheep.... Well then my wifes graduation from Grad school, and a baby being born in the family and a couple other odds and ends caused us not to pick up the sheep for the home place till the pups had been with us for nearly 2wks, with little livestock contact except for the horses and a bottle calf. We have socialized them and they come to their name, and let them out when we feed, but have not really been playing with them or anything like that.

Now when I put the pups in with the sheep they will hang out in the pasture all day till early evening (when my kennel full of bird dogs reminds me its feeding time) then they end up at the house. I have found where they are going under the fence and intend to anchor it this afternoon.

Is this just a matter of the pups having been in the kennel know from the other dogs that its feeding time? When they come up to the house they are not necesarily looking for us...

Should I just make sure my fence is secure? or doI have an Issue that I am going to have to work through?

By the way these two pups are GREAT with the sheep so far. no chasing or anything like that.

Jim


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

My LGD's are not allowed at the house AT ALL. They physically can go to the house if they want to, but we need them to stay with the stock. I taught them by completely ignoring them unless they are in the pasture area. I will not look, pet, make eye contact, or in anyway acknowledge them unless they are in the pasture area. Believe me, my Maremma knows. She will occasionally run up to me when I walk out of the house, give me a 1 second sniff, and then runs to the magic line in the sand waiting for me to arrive. It was VERY hard to keep the entire family on the same page, but our hard work paid off. Her job is to be with the stock, not up at the house with the family. 

That being said, last night I dropped something while out on the front porch and scared myself. I screamed LOUD. Kimber was there in 2 seconds, made sure everything was okay, and ran back to her charges. I swear all that dog did was run on the porch, look both ways, took a sniff to make sure there were no hidden threats, and was gone. Man do I love that dog.


----------

